# Kruuse Prize Pack YouTube Giveaway



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> What’s better than wasting time at working watching cute videos of pets? How about watching cute videos of pets and winning a prize pack from Kruuse?
> 
> To enter, all you need to do is subscribe to PetGuide’s YouTube Channel or leave a comment on our contest video. It’s your chance to win an uber-cool Kruuse Prize Pack for your dog, including a Kruuse Buster Activity, a Kruuse Buster Bed, and Kruuse Classic Winter Jacket. (Approximate Retail Value: $200)
> 
> ...


Read more about the Kruuse Prize Pack YouTube Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------

